# What happens if you ignore the person with the thought bubble who wants to leave?



## Lotusblossom (Jun 15, 2020)

Last time pate wanted to leave I reset right after I told her to go and then she never left and I haven't really played since now tex has a thought bubble I dont really want him to go ethier.. I want butch to go.. I'm wondering If I just ignore tex with his thought bubble what will happen? Nd I'm hoping if I just ignore him that another villager might have a thinking cloud lets say tomorrow? 'W'


----------



## Rosch (Jun 15, 2020)

The thought bubble could stay on the same villager or it could pass to someone else tomorrow.

For a more detailed info about this, go here:





						Friendship Affects Move Outs! (Villager Move Out Datamine and Calculator)
					

Based off datamining from Ninji:   For Thought-Bubble Move outs: +- You must have at least 6 villagers for one to ask to move +- Nobody will ask to move out 5 days after you've told someone "no" +- After someone has moved out, there's a 15-day cooldown where nobody can ask +- Villagers are...



					www.belltreeforums.com


----------



## Lotusblossom (Jul 5, 2020)

I feel like I've seen the bubble go from villager to a different villager in the same day


----------



## marea (Jul 5, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I feel like I've seen the bubble go from villager to a different villager in the same day


I am wondering if that can happen, too! Axel had a thought bubble one time but i hit him with my net by mistake when i wanted to talk to him and it disappeared. I closed my game right away hoping it would make him get the bubble again when i opened it, but instead it was another villager who had it and she wanted to move out! It made me wonder if Axel was the one who wanted to move but i made it reset somehow, i guess i might never know.


----------



## moonolotl (Jul 5, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I feel like I've seen the bubble go from villager to a different villager in the same day


It can happen! I believe between morning and night it can swap to a different villager


----------



## KayDee (Jul 5, 2020)

Lotusblossom said:


> I feel like I've seen the bubble go from villager to a different villager in the same day


The thought bubbles could mean other things like them wanting to give you an item or give an errand. You just gotta talk to the villager to make sure it’s for moving and if it’s someone you don’t want to move just reset and check again the next day. With Pate, you probably reset before the game got a chance to autosave so it didn’t really register when you told him to move.


----------

